# Have You Ever Heard Of



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/otx/photo_gallery/snow_rollers.php


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

For some reason those made me hungry.I want to eat one.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Huh, like round bails of hay except they are snow. Neat.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

That is pretty cool. I've never seen that before.
Thanks for the education,
Brian


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow those are cool. I have seen a lot of snow in my day but nothing like that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had to Google it...I have never heard of them before.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

UFO's


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Up here we call that sod! (get it, the great white north!!)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We get them here fairly often. We kids used to love it when it happened in my dads hay fields. We'd all work together and make as many snowmen from them as we could.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

I've heard of them before but have never seen them in person. They're really neat!


----------

